# I think my rescued mini is in foal?



## momofmany (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my mini mare last October from Camelot and when the vet checked her over he didn't see any obvious signs of pregnancy then. But despite my very careful feeding program (since she was quite chunky when I got her) her belly continues to grow. And over the weekend is has changed shape to the V shape that is common in mares preparing to foal. I thought I felt some movement in there but not so much that I couldn't be sure it was baby vs. digestive. And her tail is very floppy. When my kids were brushing her yesterday my younger son was being silly and trying to smack his older brother with it and I was kind of shocked how easy it was for him to flip it around!

A fellow boarder uses a vet who is primarily a broodmare vet and is going to see how soon he can come to look at my little girl. I will get some pictures of her tonight when I feed to see what you all think!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, she certainly is tolerent of kids lol. That is awesome, especially for a rescue horse.

Looking forward to her photos


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - thiis is the best place for answers to your questions!!

As you have been careful with her feeding, but she has still developed a 'tummy', then it is certainly possible that she is in foal. And if her tail is that 'loose' she may be pretty close to foaling. Can you inspect her udder and look at her vulva - is it elongated looking? Both these 'things' will give you the answer to your question, and may mean that you will have to do some quick preparations to safely welcome a new little bubby into your family life!





Would love to see some pics when you have a moment - dont forget to get down on your knees to take the side on one of her so we can get the correct view of her tummy line - also one from the rear, plus an udder and a vulva shot if you can get them.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, she has the nicest temperament of any mini/pony I've ever met which is why I couldn't let her sit at Camelot. I do volunteer work there and I've seen hundreds of horses come and go, but she was very special. I just loved her from our first interaction when I was taking pictures that night. So when she didn't sell the first week and went into the next week I just knew she was for us. She has had toddlers on up ride her and she is so careful and sweet with the little ones. And with my son who likes some "go" she is happy to run some barrels with him (well, lol, trot some barrels, he's only 5). There have been 4 kids at once swarming around her brushing her and fussing on her and she just loves the attention. She just loves kids, though she is slow to warm up to adults she doesn't know (except me on auction night, she put her head under my jacket and I just wanted to take her home right then and there but I had to get hubby's buy in first!)

Here are some pictures from yesterday:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you! I had no idea she was pregnant when she was at Camelot so this was a total surprise



Doing volunteer rescue work I was immediately worried about finding the baby a good home because I see what happens to so many horses... but one of my fellow rescue volunteers has expressed an interest in adopting the foal when weaned and that makes me feel better, I know she would be a wonderful home!

I will get more pictures this afternoon from the back and front. It was hard to get a shot of her teats, she is a very fuzzy girl right now but starting to shed out for Spring.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 12, 2013)

She sure looks pregnant to me, about 3-4 weeks away from foaling maybe. That's my guess.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 12, 2013)

She is my only mini but I have a big horse as well. If I had my own farm I would absolutely keep the baby, but since I board I'm at the limit



My little mare does drive already, I wish I could keep baby and have a team!


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2013)

your little mare is gorgeous! love her sweet little face!

she looks to be in foal to me but as Diane said if we could see some behind pics that would be great. I agree with Amanda on the 4-6 weeks... she has a good tummy happening and as that V moves up and the udder starts to fill won't be long...

I was going to ask something else but have forgotten what it was lol




I'll ask when I remember hehe.

gorgeous girl keep us updated on what happens...

oh I just remembered LOL have you felt any movement in her tummy? if you place your hand just in front of her udder (if she will let you) especially during breakfast/ dinner or while she is drinking you should maybe feel some movement otherwise hold your palm flat against her flank just before her hips at a similar time



let us know if you feel anything nothing better then feeling a baby move! ;D


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 12, 2013)

She looks like such a sweetheart! It will be exciting to see what her foal looks like...


----------



## momofmany (Mar 13, 2013)

Since it was pouring all day yesterday and I could tell by the look on her face she did not want to come out of her run-in shed, it was too dark to get a good behind shot. But while she ate her dinner I did just put both arms around her and had my hands one just before her udder and the other on her flank and BOY did I feel movement this time! There is something in there and it's moving around a lot! I stayed that way for a good 5 minutes just enjoying the baby's movements



It's been a long time since I've been around broodmares, but I remember that feeling. I'm 99.9% sure now that she is in foal so it's just a question of the birthday guessing game





The broodmare vet is coming out a week from today to give her a good look over and help me come up with a foaling plan, I can't believe that we're having a baby!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2013)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## countrymini (Mar 13, 2013)

woohoo


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2013)

Brilliant!! Congrats!


----------



## momofmany (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are a few more pics from yesterday, pardon the dreadful spring mud from the never ending rain here...


----------



## momofmany (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, I rotated and saved before uploading so I'm not sure why they are on the side like that, let me try the rear shot...


----------



## momofmany (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok. I fail.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

That's better, I was get a stiff neck



What does her udder look like?


----------



## momofmany (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for fixing my pictures!

Udder still looks the same, not filling up yet. But we are all watching her very carefully now just in case she is one of those girls who fills up and goes without much warning. Since she is 6 years old I suppose she could have had foals before, but coming from the feedlot pen we just don't know.

At the time she went through Camelot, over the span of a few weeks, we saw a lot of minis go through Camelot and all were said to have been "bred to a black & white stud". I suppose she could have been from that same herd dispersal and just listed as from a summer camp. That was the provenance given when she went through New Holland and then through Camelot but I guess rescue mares are like a box of chocolates... you never know what you are going to get! She sure does love kids though.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2013)

She's such a beautiful girl and I'm so glad she found you and such a great home. Can't wait to see the new little one and love your photos!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 1, 2013)

The vet FINALLY made it out there on Wednesday, checked her over thoroughly and said she looks good and gave me his guess of end of April for baby to come. But it's nice to know for sure that she's not just fat lol! I will have to get some new pictures soon, not much happening since my last post, no bag yet. All the other boarders and the barn owners are very excited now that we know for sure that we are going to have a foal coming soon





I have some straw being delivered tomorrow and I'm going to set up the foaling stall... I want to have it ready just in case baby decides to surprise us and come earlier than estimated! I already have my foaling kit ready with iodine, towels etc... I can't wait to see what she has, my friend who feeds for me sometimes and was there this morning played an April fool joke on me and gave me a well staged frantic "the baby is here" call this morning when she was at the barn. She got me good on that one


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

What wonderful news.




What a very mean friend ( sounds like something I would do)



ROFL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

If I remember rightly last year I posted that my Odette had foaled and that I didn't have time for pics


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

So exciting for you that she's going to have a baby! Even better how much she loves those kids! We look forward to seeing "Bump".


----------

